# SJ and Homosexuality



## jimbo1220

I agree that homosexuality and people's reactions to homosexuality are on a person-to-person basis and independent of type. Personally, I think there is a distinction between being gay (which I believe is a lifestyle) and being homosexual (which I believe is a sexual preference). I have friends who are homosexual, and I support them 100%. I have no friends (and honestly have no interest in keeping friends) who are gay.


----------



## Liontiger

jimbo1220 said:


> I agree that homosexuality and people's reactions to homosexuality are on a person-to-person basis and independent of type. Personally, I think there is a distinction between being gay (which I believe is a lifestyle) and being homosexual (which I believe is a sexual preference). I have friends who are homosexual, and I support them 100%. I have no friends (and honestly have no interest in keeping friends) who are gay.


Erm, could you explain this disctinction for me please?


----------



## Tawa

jimbo1220 said:


> I agree that homosexuality and people's reactions to homosexuality are on a person-to-person basis and independent of type. Personally, I think there is a distinction between being gay (which I believe is a lifestyle) and being homosexual (which I believe is a sexual preference). I have friends who are homosexual, and I support them 100%. I have no friends (and honestly have no interest in keeping friends) who are gay.


I thinks he thinks that the gay lifestyle is when you go clubbing and do promiscuous stuff and get wasted. It's pretty rough to attach such a label to a huge group of people who all have different lifestyles. Gay=homosexual. Gay lifestyle=different for everyone. Promiscuous/Clubbing lifestyle=not exclusive to gays.


----------



## Karen

****- and other sexuality is widespread in the animal kingdom. Partly because I don't think something going "wrong" during the animals' formative years explains their choice of sex partners, I tend to come down on the side of biology to explain variations in sexuality, including in humans.

It's pretty wild in the animal kingdom. :laughing: Long article...

Homosexual behavior in animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If SJs are more into being "correct" and pillars of society, they might be more likely to hide homosexuality.


----------



## jimbo1220

Tawa said:


> I thinks he thinks that the gay lifestyle is when you go clubbing and do promiscuous stuff and get wasted.


Gay lifestyle for me is what I expect to see if I attended a gay pride parade. With my limited experience of gay pride events, I have no reason to deviate from the belief that this gay lifestyle is one that promotes clubbing and promiscuity, among other things.

Homosexuality is defined as a sexual preference for persons of the same sex. The terms "gay" and "homosexuality" have been treated as interchangeable in our society, but I believe one can be homosexual without having a gay lifestyle.

It's ironic, but actually I acquired this point of view from a Roman Catholic priest who was making an argument in favor of gay marriage. He was trying to explain why gay marriage was never addressed in the Bible and said it was because, though there was a conception of "homosexuality" and even "homosexual acts" in Biblical times, there was yet no concept of "gay" much less "gay pride." Therefore, when the Bible speaks of marriage, it doesn't mention gay marriage, because "gayness" was a concept foreign to people of the time.

I disagree with his argument, but find validity in his distinction. So if you think I am just completely wrong, you have a strong gay marriage advocate to thank!


----------



## jimbo1220

By the way, could someone explain to me why the origins of homosexuality matters? Assuming there is a genetic predisposition for some people, that in itself does not make homosexuality good or right. I think there is pretty conclusive evidence that alcoholism has some genetic predisposition, but I think most of us would agree alcoholism is not a good thing and it shouldn't be condoned even if a person is genetically predisposed.


----------



## Karen

If homosexuality has a genetic origin, then it's not as easy to change sexual orientation just because society thinks it's wrong. With Myers-Briggs, for example, the latest studies have shown that we're born with our type, so if a feeler is told they have to start using thinking for all their decisions, how will that affect them if it's inherent to use feeling? They can use thinking, but it doesn't feel right to use it much. If genetics is at the root of homosexuality, it would be just as difficult for a homosexual to change into a heterosexual.

If heterosexuals couldn't have sex with their first choice, would they say, oh well, I'll take my second choice and have sex with someone of my own sex? I think most wouldn't, and from talking to gays, they feel the same way about sex with the opposite sex -- a no way! attitude. I've never seen any proof that people can change who they want to have sex with, even with counseling. I'm not saying no one can learn to enjoy either sex, but I think for most people it would be very difficult and wouldn't ever feel natural. It might be like alcohol -- you can stop drinking, but it doesn't mean you'll like milk instead.


----------



## Frannyy

I once knew an ESFJ male and could have sworn he was gay. then he started dated an infp girl, but i wouldn't be surprised if he is trying to cover it up- they have been going out for over a year and haven't slept together and rarely make out... the infp says he's just respectful of women, but if you are a straight 21 year old male who isn't trying to do everything you can to get as much out of your girlfriend as possible, then it's unusual by me. He was very afraid of ever looking or acting feminine or gay- very insecure about himself. Took everything way too personally


----------



## Johnnyguitarman

Tkae said:


> I was just thinking about it the other day, and now I'm curious enough to post it:
> 
> Most things I've read about SJs in general are that they're very status quo oriented -- they do things that are accepted socially.
> 
> So how does this influence SJs and their sexuality? Are SJs just as homosexual as any other type? Or are they less likely to be homosexual?


To me as a strong SJ, homosexuality makes no sense whatsoever. 

Sex was clearly designed by nature/evolution (God if you are religious- I am not) to enable two members of the same species to combine their genes and produce offspring and enable the continuation of the species. It is only pleasurable because of the need of evolutionary survival of our genes- sex has evolved to be pleasurable for that reason. Sex between two members of the same gender can clearly never produce offspring so in evolutionary terms homosexuality is a perversion. It is not logical to have sex with the same gender as yourself, if what is done can even be considered sex.

Personally, I know people do have "homosexual" relationships, if they keep that activity to themselves between consenting adults, they enjoy it, and it does no harm to others then that is fine. I do not think that homosexuals should ever be persecuted or discriminated against, however what they do is clearly not normal sex in evolutionary terms.

I am sorry if my views offend anyone. If that is the case then tough, I am not one for being politically correct and liberal etc!


----------



## Liontiger

Johnnyguitarman said:


> To me as a strong SJ, homosexuality makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Sex was clearly designed by nature/evolution (God if you are religious- I am not) to enable two members of the same species to combine their genes and produce offspring and enable the continuation of the species. It is only pleasurable because of the need of evolutionary survival of our genes- sex has evolved to be pleasurable for that reason. Sex between two members of the same gender can clearly never produce offspring so in evolutionary terms homosexuality is a perversion. It is not logical to have sex with the same gender as yourself, if what is done can even be considered sex.
> 
> Personally, I know people do have "homosexual" relationships, if they keep that activity to themselves between consenting adults, they enjoy it, and it does no harm to others then that is fine. I do not think that homosexuals should ever be persecuted or discriminated against, however what they do is clearly not normal sex in evolutionary terms.
> 
> I am sorry if my views offend anyone. If that is the case then tough, I am not one for being politically correct and liberal etc!


It is true that a homosexual relationship does not produce children (on its own at least). Homosexual relationships are more about an emotional connection between two people, much like the kind of connection a heterosexual couple shares. I wouldn't say that violates any rules of nature. It's more like the exception. Just because a relationship produces no offspring does not mean it is not useful or should not exist. After all, our friendships do not produce offspring either. Homosexual relationships also do not interfere with heterosexual relationships, so the survival of the human race is not endangered in any way. Animals have also been known to engage in homosexual activity, so I wouldn't go so far as to say it's unnatural. It is just uncommon.

And, of course, you have the right to express your views.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I've read how many of you believe homosexuality is biological and I find that very interesting. I've been curious about how people can be homosexual because I do have a hard time conceptualizing it(I'm not being judgmental, I just don't understand why I can't fathom it while others can). Do any of the people who said homosexuality was biological have a link or reference to some scholarly text? I would be curious to read it.


----------



## EmpireConquered

WickedQueen said:


> From what I learned from my surroundings, it seems that gay/lesbian/bi people are mostly these types below.
> 
> SJ: ESFJ
> SP: ESFP, ISTP
> NT: ENTJ, INTJ, INTP
> NF: ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP, INFP
> 
> Don't ask me why. I don't know either. It's just my observation, though. I could be wrong.


Very correct. ENTPs tend to be pansexual.


----------

